# tamron 18 200 di iii vc SOS



## axtstern (Jul 11, 2014)

Folks I need help

My tamron just arrived, it will focus it will use the vc function but the m will not take the picture. Using the buttpn will give the green frame but nothing happens. Using the touchscreen means the green frame will freeze and you have to take the battery out to clear the timeout.

Any ideas?


----------



## axtstern (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok solved it: Af &Mf have to be activated

Now it works!

Nice lens... feels more heavy than the old 18 270 pcd vcd for efs and on the m it actualy feels like i mounted a 70 200 l but...


The M identifies the lens correct and states thatt lens correction values are available... how can this be?


----------



## axtstern (Jul 11, 2014)

Really funny lens... has zoom lock switch but while the zoom slides smooth you need a lot of force to use it. As the manual focus ring is in the way you have to handle the poor little m as if you want to wring water out of a wet jeans.

terrible sound when you turn on the camera but than almost silent vc and stm.

At 200 mm the 6.3 are awkward. In low light you see focus hunting once fast than dead slow.

I will post some pictures on monday


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------

